# How to convert vb3 .MAK to vb6 .VBP ?



## shifty12 (Apr 5, 2004)

VB3 had "make" files which contained info showing which mods (.FRM & .BAS) are in the project (prog). VB6 changed them to .VBP project files. They are similar but not identical. Simple .MAKs can be edited and renamed to .VBPs but more complex ones cannot. Is there a package or shareware to accomplish this ?
Thanx, [email protected]


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Have you tried creating a new project in VB6 and just importing the forms and .bas modules from the old project? Or do you need something to do this automatically?


----------

